# ¿Como identificar los cables de este motor Paso a Paso?



## dEREK (May 6, 2008)

He conseguido 2 motores paso a paso uno con cinco cables de color negro y otro con seis cables de diferentes colores.

Respecto al motor de 5 cables los cuales todos son negros ¿como saber cual es el común?

En cuanto al de seis cables ¿Como saber cual es el comun?

Adjunto imagenes de los motores pap.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 6, 2008)

Hay que hacer labor de detective, el comun es el que presenta menor resistencia respecto a todos los demas

Matematicamente el comun te dara la mitad de resistencia con respecto a un campo que la conexión de 2 campos entre si

El de 6 cables tiene 4 bobinas con 2 comunes (punto medio) o sea que tienes 2 comunes 1 para 2 bobinas y otro para las otras 2 bobinas

Edit:
Si no entendiste nada, no te preocupes, yo tampoco !


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

facilitando un poco el trabajo de fogonazo,  anexo el siguiente esquema. con respecto al motor de 6 cables, igual te guias para el de 5 cables 

para mayor seguridad al probarlo hazlo con la serie, si es que esos motores son de 110/220VAC


----------



## dEREK (May 6, 2008)

Fogonazo muy buena tu contestación pero me gusto mas la de Lenvas84.
Gracias a todos


----------



## ldvindasp (Sep 8, 2008)

Tengo un par de motores de una epson lx810
es un em-91 y un Em101

Son de seis cables y necesito conectarlos, pero los cables son diferentes a los del dibujo anterior. 

Viendolo desde la vista contraria al eje y de izquierda a derecha los siguientes colores:
1)Naranja
2)Blanco
3)Cafe
4)Gris
5)Azul
6) Rojo

Necesito saber cual es el comun y ojala los de cada bobina.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 9, 2008)

dEREK dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo muy buena tu contestación pero me gusto mas la de Lenvas84.
> Gracias a todos



Claro! porque ya te lo hizo el jajaj    

Si buscan con Google salen MUCHISIMOS tutoriales con lo que piden ustedes  Ademas estan con imagenes y explicados de una forma mas clara, es que aca en el foro por ahi tenemos los conocimientos pero no sabemos como explicarlo     .

ldvindasp si tenes el fabricante o algun codigo como esos que pones es muy probable que puedas encontrar la datasheet .

yo tengo varios que dicen nmb pm-XX y son de minebea electronics, busque en la pagina del fabricante y te sale todo  subi una foto y vemos...


----------



## Alvaro_Sejas_Calatayud (May 4, 2009)

Un favor alguien tendra un circuito impreso para fabricar un controlador de motor paso a paso de 6 hilos? es un proyecto q tengo y esta super dificil encontrarlo les agradeceria la ayuda.


----------



## venado_bike (May 5, 2009)

Hola.... 

Chequea esta pag.. www.esteca55.com.ar 


a mi tmb me hace falta... pero q V y A necesitas?  yo necesito uno de 8V .69A... 

si alguno me podria facilitar esto se lo agradeceria..


----------



## fernandoae (May 5, 2009)

No sean vagos jeje, usen el EAGLE o algun otro soft de diseño de pcb. Por ahi lo que les conviene es hacer una pcb con la parte de control y otra separada para la parte de potencia.
En la red vi algunos circuitos pero el ruteo de las correspondientes pcb es un poco complicado. Lo mejor es usar algun microcontrolador pic.


----------



## Tomasito (May 5, 2009)

Hay un tutorial acá mismo en el foro en la correspondiente sección que lo hice yo, es muy facil con un tester y una fuente/pila


----------



## fernandoae (May 5, 2009)

Y la pila para que ? si lo podes hacer con el ohmetro.


----------



## Alvaro_Sejas_Calatayud (May 5, 2009)

una pregunta.  
cual es el programa mas facil para diseñar circuitos impresos? y el mas seguro por q algunos dejan al aire las pistas q no puede rutear.


----------



## fernandoae (May 5, 2009)

Yo el que mejor manejo es el EAGLE 5 (es sencillo y andan varios tutoriales dando vueltas por la red) pero cuando me puse a hacer el ruteo del circuito para manejar motores PAP (el que usa el 4070 y 4020 creo)estuve un rato probando posiciones distintas (de los componentes eh) y no salia del todo bien.


----------



## Tomasito (May 5, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Y la pila para que ? si lo podes hacer con el ohmetro.



Con el Ohmetro podés identificar las bobinas, pero no vas a saber para dónde están orientadas, para eso usás la fuente o pila. Le das tensión a cada bobinado y ves para dónde gira, e identificas cada uno.

Este es mi tutorial: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/motores-paso-paso-unipolares-bipolares-tutorial-13284/


----------



## fernandoae (May 5, 2009)

Identificar las bobinas= Ohmetro.
Identificar la secuencia= Pila o fuente.
No habia prestado atenciòn


----------



## christ9 (Jun 5, 2009)

holas a todos yo tengo unos motores de paso un poco fuera de lo comun, tienen 6 cables pero al probar continuidad con el tester, resulta que tres de ellos al parecer estan unidos y los otros tres tambien los modelos son: sth-53d101 de Shinano Kenshi y el otro es de sanyo denki y el modelo creo q es un i03-548-0250 agradezco su ayuda desde ya porque no consigo datasheet de estos motores . Gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 5, 2009)

Es un motor unipolar con dos positivos.... supongo


----------



## christ9 (Jun 14, 2009)

Bueno, ya averigue sobre los cables ahora mi problema basicamente es que al hacer andar el motor siempre se va hacia la derecha y despues ya sigue el sentdio que le indico a que se debe eso. Gracias


----------



## yenisel (Abr 13, 2011)

tengo un motor paso a paso de 6 cables y quisiera identificar cada uno de ellos para un control de velocidad que tengo que hacer, me podrian ayudar


----------



## Pelelalo (Abr 13, 2011)

Tomasito dijo:


> Con el Ohmetro podés identificar las bobinas, pero no vas a saber para dónde están orientadas, para eso usás la fuente o pila. Le das tensión a cada bobinado y ves para dónde gira, e identificas cada uno.
> 
> Este es mi tutorial: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/motores-paso-paso-unipolares-bipolares-tutorial-13284/



Os lo recomiendo. Yo lo use y me ha venido de perlas. De hecho aprovecho para agradecerle a Tomasito el aporte.


----------



## yenisel (Abr 19, 2011)

necesito ayuda urgente, tengo un DVD marca KEDELI modelo:KDL-2601 del cual mi perro se comio el control remoto, algunos  de ustedes podria ayudarme, pues ya tengo un mando universal RCA y no encuentro su codigo, sabran ustedes una maniobra para programar el control universal con el DVD.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Abr 19, 2011)

en el instructivo del control debe venir los pasos a seguir para proramarlos... ahora si no lo tienes a la mano, pudes poner el modelo del control y te podremos ayudar...

y no creo que este se el mejor lugar para poner este mensaje..  creo que debes leer las politicas del foro...


----------



## systemgil (Feb 12, 2012)

dEREK dijo:


> He conseguido 2 motores paso a paso uno con cinco cables de color negro y otro con seis cables de diferentes colores.
> 
> Respecto al motor de 5 cables los cuales todos son negros ¿como saber cual es el común?
> 
> ...




una manera facil de detectar el comun o los 2 comunes en el caso de 6 cables, es poniendo el multimetro en modo de checar  diodo o continuidad , ponemos una punta del multimetro a cualquier cable , y el otro lo pasamos por los demas cables en el (los) cable(s) que nos de continuidad ese (esos) van a ser los comunes , en caso contrario que todos nos marque continuidad , aterrizaste la primer punta del multimetro en un comun, espero me haya explicado bien..


----------



## Pride (Feb 15, 2012)

aqui te dejo un video del youtube para que lo mires lo hice yo mismo


----------



## luis1234567890 (Nov 22, 2013)

Bueno toy un poco confndido ya que ayer me compre mi primer motor de pasos unipolar de 6 terminales.
E estado averiguando  y no tengo algo claro como identifico A,B,C,D: oops: y luego poder  hacer la tabla de la verdad 
En el motor paso que tengo encontre dos comunes los cuales esta mencionado en el foro  
Mande los comunes de las bobinas al polo positivo despues fui dandole pulsos negativos a los demas terminales que sobran osea 4:

probe y para que vaya en sentido horario les di pulsos en este orden:

rojo---bobina "1"
naranja---bobina"2"
amarrillo --bobina"1"
marron---bobina"2"

ahorra anti horario: pues al revez 


cual seria A,B,C,D


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 22, 2013)

Amigo, el nombre de cada terminal es arbitrario, lo importante es descubrir la secuencia para lograr el sentido de giro. Una vez logrado esto, los nombras como quieres.


----------



## Pride (Nov 22, 2013)

Un Motor Stepper bipolar lo identificas en base a su continuidad, si quieres ver cuales son sus pasos debes probar introduciendo corriente e ir alternando la misma para ver como van los pasos, allí si que a pura experimentación.


----------



## fmercau (Mar 25, 2019)

Buenas, es mi primera incursión en electrónica y me propuse fabricar un generador manual para cargar un celular .
Mi problema es que cuento con un motor Mitsumi M42SP-7 (*Datasheet*: M42SP-7 pdf, M42SP-7 description, M42SP-7 datasheets, M42SP-7 view ::: ALLDATASHEET  :::) el cual tiene 5 cables: Marrón, Naranja, Rojo, Negro y Amarillo.
Por lo que he leído, es unipolar y debo identificar cuales cables corresponden a cada bobina, ¿cómo puedo hacer? tengo un tester, hice un montón de mediciones, pero no logro saber cómo continuar, espero que alguno me ayude!! desde ya gracias!
En la etiqueta dice 110Ω, tal vez sirva de algo?


----------



## DealTech (Mar 25, 2019)

Hola debes tener un multimeto y medir en escala de ohms guiándote por el esquema adjunto, cuando encuentres los cables te arrojen mayor resistencia en ellos obtendrás mayor voltaje. También puedes colocar el multimetro en Voltaje Corriente Directa VDC y girar el motor vas probando la combinación de cables y usas el que mejor se adecue a sus necesidades.


----------



## fmercau (Mar 27, 2019)

DealTech dijo:


> Hola debes tener un multimeto y medir en escala de ohms guiándote por el esquema adjunto, cuando encuentres los cables te arrojen mayor resistencia en ellos obtendrás mayor voltaje. También puedes colocar el multimetro en Voltaje Corriente Directa VDC y girar el motor vas probando la combinación de cables y usas el que mejor se adecue a sus necesidades.



Hola muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Te cuento el resultado: tengo 5 cables (marrón, negro, rojo, naranja y amarillo)
En la escala de 200 Ohms da el siguiente resultado:
marron+rojo =110
negro +rojo =110
amarillo +rojo = 110
naranja +rojo = 110

Ahora bien, quiero saber si de las dos bobinas del motor puedo sacar 2 circuitos y poder sumar el voltaje de ambas bobinas, es decir, yo mido alterna con los cables naranja+amarillo y haciendo girar el motor con la mano me da cerca de 10 volts de alterna, luego uno los cables marrón+negro y me da también cerca de 10 volts. ¿puedo hacer un puente de diodos en cada uno de esos pares de cables y luego ponerlos en serie o paralelo?
Te agradeceré tu ayuda!!
Flavio


----------



## sergiot (Mar 28, 2019)

Si mal no recuerdo los motores de 5 cables tienen el cable del centro que se alimenta con vcc y los otros van al driver.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2019)

fmercau dijo:


> En la escala de 200 Ohms da el siguiente resultado:
> marron+rojo =110
> negro +rojo =110
> amarillo +rojo = 110
> naranja +rojo = 110


 
Y las otras combinaciones dan mas o menos el doble ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2019)

Entonces un díodo en cada cable marron - negro - amarillo - naranja !


----------



## fmercau (Mar 28, 2019)

Ok gracias! el fin de semana espero probar esta combinación, y les contaré.  gracias!!


----------

